# Race Across America (RAAM) won outright by a woman



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jul 2021)

The rise of women to the top in ultra endurance challenges continues. Fantastic achievement.

https://road.cc/content/news/cyclist-becomes-first-woman-ever-win-race-across-america-284445


----------



## lane (12 Jul 2021)

Also the rise of the fifty+ year olds. She is in her fifties and a man in his fifties has recently won the Trans America race.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jul 2021)

Not so much the rise, but the continuation.

Amanda Coker - Furthest cycled in a year
Fiona Kolbinger - Last winner of the Transcontinental Race
Sarah Hammond - Winner of 2 of the 4 runnings of race to the rock


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jul 2021)

Just wow. An incredible achievement.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jul 2021)

Wow what an achievement, such stamina and determination.

I've no aspirations to do anything quite so energetic.

The distance and the scenery for sure, but not aiming for that kind of speed, I'd like to have the chance to look around.

Can't wait to be able to do some longer distance tours again.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Her name's Leah Goldstein.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that into the thread.


Just an ordinary gal, with an ordinary background:
" She spent 9 years in the Israeli commandos and secret police. A natural athlete she won the 1989 World Bantamweight Kickboxing Championship, and was Israel's Duathlon champion"
<gulp>


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

I think there were only a handful of SOLO finishers. Some awful weather, although I can't find any details on the official site.


----------



## presta (13 Jul 2021)

The outright record holder for the Spine Race is a woman, too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2021)

presta said:


> The outright record holder for the Spine Race is a woman, too.


Named Jasmin Paris. 

Just for info.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Named Jasmin Paris.
> 
> Just for info.


<will probably regret asking this, but ... >
What is this about? I know the previous record holder was a bloke - I don't know his name. #isitok to admit that??


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> <will probably regret asking this, but ... >
> What is this about? I know the previous record holder was a bloke - I don't know his name. #isitok to admit that??


As above, record holder for Spine Race is Jasmin Paris. I had to look her up. I'd never heard of it. Not a clue about the previous record holder. I'll leave that one for you.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

Apparently, some British guy is about to beat the Tour de France record of some old Belgian guy!


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, some British guy is about to beat the Tour de France record of some old Belgian guy!


Huzzah!


----------



## lane (13 Jul 2021)

Just come across this interesting read about another amazing female ultra endurance cyclist.

"Lael Wilcox to set fastest known time of the Trans-Alaska Pipeline | VeloNews.com" https://www.velonews.com/culture/lael-wilcox-to-set-fastest-known-time-of-the-trans-alaska-pipeline/


----------



## Seevio (13 Jul 2021)

Although there are many factors to consider, it is possible that women are better than men at ultra endurance events. This leads to the conclusion that at some distance in the middle, everyone can compete on an equal basis.


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> Although there are many factors to consider, it is possible that women are better than men at ultra endurance events. This leads to the conclusion that at some distance in the middle, everyone can compete on an equal basis.


That's an intriguing thought! 
(If that duration turns out to be 7 days, will that become the standard event duration for cycling/running/etc ??)


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> Although there are many factors to consider, it is possible that women are better than men at ultra endurance events. This leads to the conclusion that at some distance in the middle, everyone can compete on an equal basis.



Everyone is competing on an equal basis _already_.

Maybe the guys just need to apply a bit more grit


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jul 2021)

lane said:


> Just come across this interesting read about another amazing female ultra endurance cyclist.
> 
> "Lael Wilcox to set fastest known time of the Trans-Alaska Pipeline | VeloNews.com" https://www.velonews.com/culture/lael-wilcox-to-set-fastest-known-time-of-the-trans-alaska-pipeline/


Almost finished https://trackleaders.com/akpipeline21f
15 miles to go as I write this, and she'll prolly be done by the time you've read it. Averaging 225 miles a day in that environment is mighty impressive


----------

